# The Whiteboard - Hacked! :)



## Irreverent (Apr 1, 2009)

Check out the April 1st strip at www.the-whiteboard.com including the pod cast. 

So, any other cool April Fools strips?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2009)

I loved that when I saw it this morning. Far more humour than a lot of other ones put together.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 1, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Check out the April 1st strip at www.the-whiteboard.com.....including the pod cast.
> 
> So, any other cool April Fools strips?


lol broken link.. and I got an index :3


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2009)

He meant to put http://www.the-whiteboard.com/ but didn't use a space at the end, and yeah, the Index is the joke. Browse around.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Void, yeah I munged the link.  *facepalm*

The index was the gag, and the bogus files were pretty funny.


----------

